

What do you guys think of this side project? - soho33

http://www.learnfrom.it<p>i work a full time job and am running a successfull online business with couple of partners. Just for fun i noticed a lot of success stories being posted on HN so figured i'd put together a website where people can share their success stories and others can learn from it.<p>it was literally put together in 3 days so it'll probably contain lots of bugs!<p>what are your thoughts on the idea? would you personally use it? what should I do to get people to start posting their stories on the site?<p>thanks
======
egiva
well, would just really simplify your front page - I get info overload looking
at the top 30% of the first screen - two menu bars and an adwords advert. I
would also take the adwords off when you start, just to reduce clutter and
because you wont make much on adwords in the beginning anyhow.

If you're interested in stories, try to create a clear vertical work flow for
your user on the homepage - my type of front page would have your slider
showing some stories posted by other users along with their photo, and a "post
your story" button. I would move your category list off to the side of the
page.

Also, it would be better to focus on one type of category when you start,
because it'll be easier to get a critical mass of stories to interest users
who want to learn about that topic. Your current cat list might be spread too
thin. Goodluck!

~~~
soho33
thanks for the ideas. they make perfect sense. i basically purchased that
template from a site and plugged in my code since i'm not the best with
graphics!

any ideas what other sites i can use to purchase simple templates based on
what you recommended?

------
akat
clickable - <http://www.learnfrom.it>

